# 09 3.8 Burning oil



## datnuh (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi I have this dreaded oil consumption issue that i see a lot of folks having with their Routans. I was just hoping for some advice on whether my issue could be a little different.

This is an 09 Routan S (3.8L) and it has about 75,000 miles. I am burning somewhere in the area of 1Q per 750 miles. No visible leaking and really no obvious smoke.

This issue just arose recently after around 70,000 miles I had a crack in the upper coolant hose . The hose cracked pretty bad and sprayed coolant everywhere and the van overheated. I replaced the hose and replaced the coolant and haven't seen or smelled any coolant since nor has it been overheating.

Just wondering if something could have happened when the hose broke or something I may have affected when changing it out? It seems like a coincidence that I could be going through all this oil immediately after this other issue, it never needed any oil between oil changes before this.

Any ideas what could have happened, VW service at the dealership wants $150 just to get in the door so hoping maybe I could diagnose it myself.

Any ideas would help and thank you in advance.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Any oil in the coolant? Check both the reservoir and under the radiator cap. Dip you finger in the coolant at the radiator hole and rub along the inside of the radiator and see if you have any oily residue (wear a glove though). Not sure about the 3.8L engine, but that sounds like a classic blown head gasket (overheat followed by oil migration).

VW dealership is likely going to be your most expensive route. Find a good trustworthy independent shop (ask anyone you know who has a Caravan or T&C where they take their van for servicing). If you really want a dealership, I'd suggest calling a Dodge or Chrysler dealership and asking if they will look at it given it's entirely an engine problem which is 100% Chrysler and 0% Volkswagen.

Driving on blown head gasket, if that's what it is, can lead to much more expensive engine damage. I would not continue driving it until it is diagnosed. Have it towed.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Any update from OP on this? Just curious.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

my Routan had a oil burning issue i fought VW for a year and a half and i fainally got an engine rebuild.

there is threads here on the issue, unless they got deleted ?

the overheat will have nothing to do with burning oil. 

goto the dealer and have them conduct a cylnder leak down test. and report back here.

Although with nearly 80K miles, i think you might have missed the boat on this one unless you have an extended warranty.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

redzone98 said:


> the overheat will have nothing to do with burning oil.


Unless he blew the head gasket when he overheated the motor after the coolant leak resulting (possibly) in oil migration to the coolant, no? I know the 3.8L motors are known for sudden onset of oil-burning at cylinder, and very well could be OP's problem. But what seemed different here, per OP, is it started happening immediately after it overheated. Seems worth checking the coolant reservoir and radiator for any evidence of oil before battling the dealership for an cylinder leak-down test. Continuing to drive it with bad head gasket will result in significantly more damage.

Seems OP did a "post & run" and never came back with problem diagnosis 2+ weeks ago. Too bad... possible learning experience for others.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

Zambee500 said:


> Seems OP did a "post & run" and never came back with problem diagnosis 2+ weeks ago. Too bad... possible learning experience for others.


yea, i agree, i think this was a post and never return.


----------



## mrogge (Sep 24, 2005)

*routan*

2009 routan sel 4.0 140k miles
I have have had oil consumption problems for a long time. I originally used 10w-30. Switched to 10w-40. Have used synthetic or synthetic blend depending on price. I shoot for 10k per oil change. Have to add oil every other month. Really never measured it. But just know its always low. Decided to call MOBILE 1 about their recommended oil for this car. They said 0w-40. Reluctantly thats what I just put in. They swear it meets the VW specs. Not the 10w-30 specs... but the specs based on VW part numbers or something like that. They say VW signed off on the recommendation. Any comments??


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

mrogge said:


> 2009 routan sel 4.0 140k miles
> I have have had oil consumption problems for a long time. I originally used 10w-30. Switched to 10w-40. Have used synthetic or synthetic blend depending on price. I shoot for 10k per oil change. Have to add oil every other month. Really never measured it. But just know its always low. Decided to call MOBILE 1 about their recommended oil for this car. They said 0w-40. Reluctantly thats what I just put in. They swear it meets the VW specs. Not the 10w-30 specs... but the specs based on VW part numbers or something like that. They say VW signed off on the recommendation. Any comments??


The 4.0L is a very different engine from the 3.8L the OP is talking about. The 3.8L has a known problem with seals or gaskets installed improperly at the Chryco assembly plant on a stretch of new-builds that resulted in (an often sudden) onset of oil consumption, often severe burning multiple quarts between oil changes. The 4.0L (and the 3.5L Chrysler motor it is based on) is totally different situation, but has had some reported problems of oil consumption as well, but not nearly the same magnitude or severity as the 3.8L. Often times it is a bad PCV valve and if you're okay throwing relatively low-cost parts at it with a coin-toss odds of it going away, you might try that. 

When did the oil consumption start for you? Was it using oil before your timing belt change (when your PCV valve should have been replaced per Chrysler maintenance intervals)? After-market PCV valves are known problems with oil consumption on these Chrysler engines, so suggest replacing it with genuine Mopar part. If your mechanic didn't use OE/Mopar, then try replacing the PCV valve first.

As for Mobil, they are full of it and you are *totally* wasting your money on it and probably doing more harm than good using the wrong weight (or at least not doing anything better than conventional 10w30). The M1 phone answerer is likely referring generally to common VW oil certifications, but you're not driving a VW and the VW oil certs mean nothing to a Chrysler motor. Stick with what Chrysler recommends. For 2009 with the 4.0L motor, you should be using a 10w30 and changing it every 6 months or 6k miles, or within 500 miles after the oil life monitor (OLM) light illuminates on your dashboard..._whichever occurs first_. Doesn't matter if you're using conventional or full synthetic. Don't follow the 10k OCIs for most VW/Audi/VAG cars.

Other than changing the PCV valve, you could try two other things with your selection of oil for oil changes that might help. But you need to stick with the same choice for 2-3 oil changes in a row to see if either might help or not. First, try a High Mileage oil and see if it cuts down or eliminates the oil usage. HM oils have seal conditioners or swellers that _can_ help. Quaker State Defy and Mobil Super HM are semi-synthetics that can be had for <$16 for 5 qts jugs at Walmart. Pick up 3 jugs and you should be set for 2 OCIs. And don't buy into any wives' tales about once you use HM oil you can't switch back to non-HM oil or that it does more harm than good. That's all hogwash. 

If HM oil doesn't help, another more expensive option would be to use a full synthetic with very low NOACK ratings.... You can research what NOACK means on Wiki, if you care to know, but you won't find it listed on oil bottles. But Pennzoil Platinum and Pennzoil Ultra, especially in 10w30, have extremely low NOACK and you could give one of those a try and see if it helps. $25-$30 for a 5-qt jug (Advance is running a great special with mail-in rebate and Fram Ultra filter right now).

If none of the above options changes the oil consumption much, then just revert to using a good quality basic oil and know you have to top-up a time or three between oil changes. Mobil Super or Pennzoil conventional (yellow bottle) are more than fine and only run $15ish at Walmart for 5 qt jugs, and the Walmart SuperTech is quality re-branded oil from Warren or Mobil or Citgo. All fine - anything more than that won't help any. And don't waste money on super expensive oil filters for these motors. Go with Napa Silver or AC Delco (PF48) or a Purolator Classic. All <$5 and excellent quality conventional filters.


----------



## zozon (Oct 31, 2014)

yes, 4.0 l is very different beast. it a bit lazy but when on highway it is flowing. I found it very interesting that the best consumption is at 130 km/h. .... unless you pay to the police officer for the difference you saved on gas. 
burning oil is know for Chryslers so this is no different. check your PCV valve, EGR would be the next and then check on vacuum hoses cracks. I don't have Eco mode on my car but I rent the one (T&C) now with it. it is peace of sh... when Eco is on. dead cow. 
and filters are very important. 
The last thing would be to flush the computer and reporgram it as the missfiring can cause overuse of oil. other than that, it is a big engine which needs regular maintenace.


----------

